# Respak en Proteus 8.x?



## Meta (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola:

Me gustaría encontrar el símbolo de las resistencias en Proteus como se muestra en la imagen de abajo si es que realmente existe. Las compré pero no encuentro su símbolo.







Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 2, 2009)

En Resistor entra en la subcategoria Resistor Packs y busca RESPACK-8 y RESPACK-7 hay estan, Lo que veo es que tus resistencias son RESPACK-4
te tocara modificar los componentes o simplemente usas el RESPACK-7 y omites los 3 ultimos pines (y recuerda el pin 1 es comun para todas las resistencias).
Saludos...


----------



## Meta (Feb 2, 2009)

¿Es difícil modificar el 4?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Has hecho o modificado algun componente en Proteus?


----------



## Meta (Feb 2, 2009)

No, por eso lo digo.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dejame hacerte un pequeño tuto


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 2, 2009)

aqui te dejo este para que modifiques en isis luego te paso el otro para ares


----------



## Meta (Feb 2, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> aqui te dejo este para que modifiques en isis luego te paso el otro para ares



Muchas gracias, muy bueno en poco tiempo.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Este es el de ARES es casi lo mismo.

Cualquier problema me avisas
Saludos...


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Este es el de ARES es casi lo mismo.
> 
> Cualquier problema me avisas
> Saludos...



Muchas gracias, voy a probarlo. 

PD: _¿Con qué programa señalas el rectángulo las opciones? Por curiosidad._


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 3, 2009)

power point Capturo la imagen y la pego y luego inserto una forma le quito el relleno y le cambio el color al contorno por el rojo y listo.  


PD: Por cierto vas a usar esas resistencias en un PIC


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

Buena idea. No se me había ocurrido y yo con el Photoshop haciendo eso en mis manuales en PowerPoint 2007 como este que ves aquí http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

PD: _Si. Estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual uso dos ResPack de 5 R de 330 Ω. Antes tenía todo de R normales pero con el respack ahorro mucho espacio._


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 3, 2009)

Recuerda que esas resistencia de la imagen son de 5 pines (Osea 4 resistencia + el comun)
Ejemplo:


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

Cierto. 

El RX8 es para R independientes que también las tengo. Gracias por la ayuda mi muy distinguido amigo.

EDITO:
Me gustaría pasar el mini circuito que hice con ISIS a ARES pero no pasa nada. ¿Realmente como se hace? Suelo pulsar el botón ARES superior derecha pero nada de nada.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 3, 2009)

sale la pantalla negra sin ningun componente puedes colocarlos manualmente o usar el autoplacer has click en el menu de la Izquierda en el icono el amplificador operacional el que esta debajo de la flecha hay te van a salir por sus nomres U1, RP1 etc.., les das click y los colocas


----------



## Meta (Feb 3, 2009)

ME sale cosas raras.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 3, 2009)

Es que no has asignado el PACKAGE
Te pregunto hiciste la modificación al componente en Ares, en el segundo tuto te explico como se asigna el PACKAGE en isis por medio del Script:

{*DEVICE}
NAME=RESPACK-4
{PREFIX=RP}
{*PROPDEFS}
{MODFILE="LISA Model File",HIDDEN STRING}
{MODTYPE="Model Type",KWDLIST,2,ANALOG,DIGITAL}
{PACKAGE="PCB Package",PACKAGE,1,RESPACK-7}
{*INDEX}
{CAT=Resistors}
{SUBCAT=Resistor Packs}
{DESC=7 way resistor pack with common}
{MFR=}
{*COMPONENT}
*{PACKAGE=RESPACK-7}*  <-------- Cambiar el 7 por el numero 4 (Por supuesto se supone que has modificado el componente en ARES y se deberia llamar:RESPACK-4
{MODFILE=RESPACK7}
{MODTYPE=DIGITAL}


----------



## Meta (Feb 4, 2009)

Si, si lo hice. Aunque no modifique nada. Siempre me aparece ese cuadro.


----------



## inindigo (May 6, 2009)

¿Y cómo se consigue un pack de 8 Resistencias independientes? La versión que tengo no lo incorpora. Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## agutierrezp (Jul 12, 2019)

Cómo cambiar o asignar valor a Respack-7 o Respack-8 en Proteus?


----------

